# Wie kann ich Netmeeting, Battlecom... über Router einrichten???



## univer82 (10. Januar 2003)

Hi ihr!Vielleicht kennt ihr das Problem. Ich hab mir nen neuen Wlan Router(Dlink DL-713P) zugelegt. Seit dem ich das ding hab, kann ich kein Netmeeting mehr benutzen. Ich kann mich auf keinem ils. server mehr einloggen und auch keine Anrufe mehr erhalten, sowie auch keine TCPIP direktanrufe nach draußen ausführen. Was muss ich in Netmeeting und meinem Router verändern, damit das klappt? Irgendwelche Ports...?Und bei menem PCtoPC call programm battlecomclient 2.32 ists das gleiche. Ich kann auch keine Sessions mehr hosten. Achso, hier ist der Link, wo ihr die englische Anleitung zu meinem Router downloaden könnt:http://www.dlink.de/docs/manuals/DI-713_manual.zip
zip Format 1,2MB(dt gabs nicht), falls euch die weiterhelfen könnte. Wär nett wenn ihr ne Lösung wüsstet.
;-)


----------



## Rettungsdackel (11. Januar 2003)

soweit ich weis funktioniert netmeeting nicht über einen router, sondern nur per direktverbindung (telefon). is bei meinem kabelanschluss leider auch so. :[


----------

